# Wet/Dry Help



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I need help, I have my wet dry set up and need to start the syphoning, and have misplaced the directions and need help on getting it started. They gave me a skinny hose to start the syphoning but I can't remember what I read to start it and how to use it. Please help ASAP.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

fill the outter compartment with water and then put the overflow in place, after this point there are many ways to start the siphon

then use the skinny tube to suck the air out of the tubbing that connects the two compartments,


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks buddy, I got it workin now. :rockin:


----------

